# Replace 05 Altima standard headunit with Bose headunit



## tbdub (Feb 19, 2007)

I am looking at putting Sirius radio in an 05 altima. I am going to get a Plug and Play unit. I would like to use an AUX input to avoid FM transmitters and modulators, but the standard headunit does not have a SAT or RADIO button for me to install an AUX input adapter. I have found a BOSE headunit from a wrecked Altima, but I didn't know if I could simply swap the two headunits. Is this possible?


----------

